
What It Takes to Grow Your Startup 500% in Months - awwstn
http://firstround.com/article/What-It-Takes-to-Grow-Your-Startup-500-in-Less-Than-a-Year?utm_source=Firstround.com+Library&utm_campaign=2cad28cee4-The_Right_Way_to_Grant_Equity_to_Your_Employees&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d9bb43e05b-2cad28cee4-75300257
======
franceslarnold
This case study is a great example for any entrepeneur who wishes to grow
quickly, while sparing some of the hard-learned lessons. It's great when other
companies are willing to share those lessons for the benefit of the rest of
us.

------
lironbrish
Paul's figured out how to translate his experiences working with F100
companies to high-growth startups. Trickle-down business intelligence at its
best. Excellent write-up.

------
marmstrong80
very hands-on guide to the unsexy but critical things needed to build a
business, not just a product. great discussion of the org planning thought
process - i would add one thing: the need for the CEO to think very
deliberately about what kind of culture he/she wants for the company and
proactive ways to create it.

------
farriska
Fantastic read. This article provided more insight on building startups than
any others I've come across.

------
ansh25
Very insightful piece. Great to see advice and tactical tips grounded in a
real life case study.

------
novotny
Great article

------
bryanjowers
great read, well done Paul Arnold

~~~
paularnold
Ah thanks

